# Army List sheets?



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I used to have some really handy sheets where I could record my army stats etc... however I went looking for them yesterday and can't find them anywhere.

I've had a bit of a hunt through google but found nothing useful, and the GW ones aren't very good.

Do you know of any good ones out there? They're so much more useful than my rough notepaper scribblings.

Thanks!
LAF


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

like what the stat lines are?

well in the more recent books the "reference" page is the last one, just photocopy it


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

well you can always use the program army builder. it helps makes lists and when you print out your things it comes with stats of whatever you get and guns on a separate section.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hrm, I'll look into it, do you have a link?


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

unfortunately you have to buy it but if you want to it gives you a free preview. I found it best to go half and half with someone so you only pay 25.

http://www.wolflair.com/index.php?context=army_builder


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I, personally, just use an Excel like program to write my lists then print them off


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

personally I use a combination of word, and photoshop to make my army lists. But then again, I'm genetically incapable of doing anything small.


----------

